# 64K's Classic Rock Club



## 64K (Oct 15, 2016)

Can we have a club for real rock?


----------



## Frick (Oct 15, 2016)

Oohhh, define rock and real in its context.

Also, here's a truly classical rock.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 15, 2016)

That was Day on the Green 1977 I didn't go but I lived right by there


----------



## 64K (Oct 15, 2016)

Frick said:


> Oohhh, define rock and real in its context.
> 
> Also, here's a truly classical rock.



 But here's a better Rock for your soul my friend


----------



## Kursah (Oct 15, 2016)

One of my all-time favorites:










Something a little more modern and another one of my all-time favorite songs:










I do realize that these are both metal, which I consider to be a sub-genre of rock in some back-asswards sorts. LOL.


----------



## 64K (Oct 15, 2016)

Mettallica.......ummm no
Fail Classic Rock 101 class


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 15, 2016)

Kursah said:


> One of my all-time favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



R.I.P  Cliff Burton
Easily one of if not THE best bassists of all time


----------



## 64K (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Kursah (Oct 16, 2016)

64K said:


> Mettallica.......ummm no
> Fail Classic Rock 101 class



Pretty sure if its 30+, it's considered classic but maybe you play by different rules...  The fact you state in any form that Metallica is fail or that song isn't classic... Shame on you!!!...shame on you.

Now that we have that outta the way, maybe a little Black Sabbath - Warpigs will get the grey hair standing up, skullets whipping and chrome domes sweating! It was released in 1970, hope that's classic enough! It's a damn good classic tune regardless!


----------



## Maban (Oct 16, 2016)

Going to see Gordon Lightfoot for the second time tomorrow. He may not be considered rock but he certainly is classic. I am going to see Rick Springfield at the end of the month though so I can satisfy my classic rock needs.

Also this month: Loreena McKennitt and Joan Baez.


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Oct 16, 2016)

Kursah said:


> Pretty sure if its 30+, it's considered classic but maybe you play by different rules...  The fact you state in any form that Metallica is fail or that song isn't classic... Shame on you!!!...shame on you.
> 
> Now that we have that outta the way, maybe a little Black Sabbath - Warpigs will get the grey hair standing up, skullets whipping and chrome domes sweating! It was released in 1970, hope that's classic enough! It's a damn good classic tune regardless!



Oh, all right then Mettallica is in.


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 16, 2016)

Oooo i do like me some rock music.


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 16, 2016)

I see we are loosening up on the term "classic" based on sheer range of "rock" genre. Very well. I'll do the same, then.



















and some true classics


----------



## Jetster (Oct 16, 2016)

That reminds me


----------



## 64K (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## stinger608 (Oct 16, 2016)

Oh man, I got to jump in this one!!!!!!!


----------



## 64K (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 17, 2016)

.....Bruce!!


----------



## 64K (Oct 17, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> .....Bruce!!



70's Pop Music


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 17, 2016)

64K said:


> 70's Pop Music



79
Pop ROCK

here, this is more fitting.....ill say a LOT of what you say irritates me, but DAMN i likes the music You like.  good taste.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 17, 2016)

stinger608 said:


> Oh man, I got to jump in this one!!!!!!!



That whole film  (Celebration Day)  is stellar


----------



## Jetster (Oct 17, 2016)

Jimmy Page and Robert plant together with John Bonham, John Paul Jones listened to American blues like the distinct country blues style of Howlin' Wolf, Muddy Waters and Skip James and came up with this shit. Fuckn Genius


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 17, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Jimmy Page and Robert plant together with John Bonham, John Paul Jones listened to American blues like the distinct country blues style of Howlin' Wolf, Muddy Waters and Skip James and came up with this shit. Fuckn Genius




 I have to say one of my favorite zeppelin songs would have to be 

" in the evening"


----------



## Jetster (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Jetster (Oct 18, 2016)

How about some Bon Scott


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 18, 2016)

Some more modern stuff with vintage rock influences I like:




























... and some classics that are now even more so thanks to Quentin Tarantino


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 18, 2016)

Double posting liek a boss


----------



## 64K (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## peche (Oct 18, 2016)

64K said:


> Mettallica.......ummm no
> Fail Classic Rock 101 class


agreed, classic rock you mean ?:


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 18, 2016)

peche said:


> agreed, classic rock you mean ?:



Ozzy is not considered classic Rock too... he is the godfather of heavy metal... and that's a rule.

Well if it is old it ain't rock too...


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 18, 2016)

Love me some classics, one of my favorite bands that I feel is pretty classic (Even if they still play some today).  KISS


----------



## peche (Oct 18, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Ozzy is not considered classic Rock too... he is the godfather of heavy metal... and that's a rule.
> 
> Well if it is old it ain't rock too...


and this one either?


----------



## 64K (Oct 18, 2016)

peche said:


> and this one either?



That's definitely Classic Rock and two great songs.


----------



## peche (Oct 18, 2016)

64K said:


> That's definitely Classic Rock and two great songs.


great! i may share some moar later!

thanks!


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 18, 2016)

64K said:


> That's definitely Classic Rock and two great songs.



Led Zep is classic Hard Rock... Just like supergroup Trapeze. Sabbath evolved the metal branch....










As a prime example from 1971... where actually young Ramones drummer is at the healm... it is heavy arse proto Doom Metal.


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 18, 2016)

Moar


----------



## peche (Oct 18, 2016)

BiggieShady said:


>


my very fist guitar song! what a beat lad!

Regards,


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 18, 2016)

Even Beatles have a hard rock song










and Ramones also










a different side of "the who"










and back to the CCR


----------



## peche (Oct 18, 2016)

For the hit !


----------



## Jetster (Oct 18, 2016)

Just gonna leave this here


----------



## 64K (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 18, 2016)

Who said Nazareth is a pussy band?










And some lovely Scottish goodness.


----------



## 64K (Oct 18, 2016)

Ferrum Master said:


> Who said Nazareth is a pussy band?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One of the bands I grew up with. Didn't know they were Scottish until later on.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 18, 2016)

peche said:


> my very fist guitar song! what a beat lad!
> 
> Regards,


Lol.   It was EVERYBODY'S first guitar song.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Oct 19, 2016)

No Thin Lizzy yet? Let's remedy that, pronto.


----------



## natr0n (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Jetster (Oct 19, 2016)

Allot of cowbell in the thread


----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 19, 2016)

Jetster said:


> Allot of cowbell in the thread


Yeah, well it is a rock thread ...


----------



## 64K (Oct 19, 2016)

More cowbell......


----------



## peche (Oct 19, 2016)

gotta count!

Regards,


----------



## 64K (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 22, 2016)

Reminded me of this  ...




... just kidding, of course, can't have classic rock thread without the Eagles

Anyways, last time I heard this one was in GTA Vice City (and the only connection is an eagle on the cover)


----------



## 64K (Oct 22, 2016)

BiggieShady said:


> Reminded me of this  ...
> View attachment 80362
> ... just kidding, of course, can't have classic rock thread without the Eagles
> 
> Anyways, last time I heard this one was in GTA Vice City (and the only connection is an eagle on the cover)



That's a great song!


----------



## 64K (Oct 22, 2016)




----------



## peche (Oct 24, 2016)

well i see the club its a little bit smaller compared to other music clubs here, but with great great great and great collaboration from every one here! great music!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2016)

Slight pantera vibe on this track


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 28, 2016)

*wow, I can't believe there is only one Eric Clapton song on this thread!!!!!!!!!!!!*












*And here is one that Eric Clapton made famous from someone else:*













*And, here is the original artist of that song! *


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 28, 2016)

It was then that i realised that Judas Priest isnt classic rock but 'classic metal '


----------



## Jetster (Oct 28, 2016)

*So here an Original Eric Clapton songs, shows just how good he is*


----------



## backwoods (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## basco (Oct 28, 2016)

some roger taylor songs


----------



## 64K (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## peche (Oct 28, 2016)

Great Friday for every rocker here!  hope all get a terrific day! 











Regards,


----------



## the54thvoid (Oct 28, 2016)

Not into album loads but a lot of great tracks posted.  I like these ones as stand outs from the decades past.

Iron Butterfly - In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida

with ludicrous 2-3 minute drum solo in the middle

as for the song name, according to wiki:



> According to the press page on Iron Butterfly's official web site,[5] the song:
> 
> was supposed to have been named "In The Garden of Eden," but the singer was slurring his words when he told Ron Bushy, the drummer, the title, and the garbled name stuck. That's rock for you!












and

Blue Oyster Cult - (Don't fear) The Reaper


----------



## backwoods (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## backwoods (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Oct 29, 2016)

some blues rock


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 29, 2016)

Something a little different that I recently discovered. Band is mostly Alice Cooper, Joe Perry, and Jonny Depp, but there are guests as well. Good old school rock sound.
Enjoy.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 29, 2016)

Brony's from the 70's    Yeh you read it right

IGGY POP was a Brony   look for his pony tail attached to his Butt


----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 29, 2016)

Throwing this in also just because the guitarist is Steve Vai, IMO, the best in the world.


----------



## backwoods (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Scott (Oct 30, 2016)

Thanks for that. I can feel the Purple Microdot just dripping off that Airplane vid. 
I remember the Smothers Brothers show too.
Goodnight Dick.


----------



## 64K (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## BiggieShady (Oct 30, 2016)

The Doors, first appearance on TV ... yes it is playback


----------



## backwoods (Oct 30, 2016)

Mr.Scott said:


> Thanks for that. I can feel the Purple Microdot just dripping off that Airplane vid.
> I remember the Smothers Brothers show too.
> Goodnight Dick.



Your Welcome


----------



## backwoods (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## P4-630 (Oct 31, 2016)

Not really "classic" (yet) maybe but it's a good song...


----------



## 64K (Oct 31, 2016)

P4-630 said:


> Not really "classic" (yet) maybe but it's a good song...



Actually that is a great Classic Rock song first released in 1971 by The Who.


----------



## peche (Oct 31, 2016)

wait a minute, its Monday! what a great start so there is a tune for it !








Great day for everyone!

Regards,


----------



## backwoods (Oct 31, 2016)

Happy Holloween Everyone


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## backwoods (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## BiggieShady (Nov 2, 2016)

It's getting increasingly difficult not to post something already posted


----------



## 64K (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 3, 2016)

MORE
Mama & Papa's classic's


----------



## backwoods (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Bow (Nov 3, 2016)

No Pink Floyd??????


----------



## 64K (Nov 3, 2016)

Bow said:


> No Pink Floyd??????



Well that won't do. Here's a few of my favorites but there are many more that are great.


----------



## backwoods (Nov 3, 2016)

rip Syd Barrett


----------



## 64K (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 5, 2016)

Can we have some cheesy 80's rock??


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## backwoods (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## BiggieShady (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## backwoods (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Liquid Cool (Nov 9, 2016)

Billy Thorpe's....Children of the Sun.  Cranked with headphones is the ONLY way to listen to this one....










Aldo Nova...Fantasy.


----------



## 64K (Nov 9, 2016)

Forgive the animations. It's 30 years old and, oh yeah, MTV played music videos back then.


----------



## backwoods (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Beastie (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 10, 2016)

*Dr Feelgood - Milk & Alcohol - 1979 *










Cool for Cats


----------



## backwoods (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## backwoods (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Nov 12, 2016)

Edit: That was a CCR song


----------



## backwoods (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## backwoods (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## backwoods (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 13, 2016)

Mr. Backwoods, you post up a lot of hit and run bands. I like that.


----------



## 64K (Nov 14, 2016)

These bands might be considered Country Music but I consider them Southern Rock


----------



## 64K (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## backwoods (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## backwoods (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Nov 17, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


>



WTF CAPSLOCKSTUCK

Just WTF


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 17, 2016)

64K said:


> WTF CAPSLOCKSTUCK
> 
> Just WTF


or This WTF


----------



## 64K (Nov 17, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> or This WTF



Doubled Down On WTF


----------



## dorsetknob (Nov 17, 2016)

I now feel the need to redeem myself
Skin Beating time


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 17, 2016)

64K said:


> WTF CAPSLOCKSTUCK
> 
> Just WTF




Classic Punk Rock....didnt mean to offend....


----------



## 64K (Nov 17, 2016)

Redeemed but not so much. CAPSLOCKEDSTUCK will have to way in this one.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 17, 2016)

I will try and redeem myself through the medium of  former Pink Floyd member, Roger Waters. i like quite a bit of Pink Floyds stuff.

This album follows Billy, a mentally and physically disabled man from Wales, who is forced to live with his uncle David in Los Angeles after his brother Benny was sent to prison after protesting against the government, following his dismissal from his job in mining. The album explores Billy's mind and view on the world through an on-air conversation between him and Jim, a DJ at a local fictitious radio station named Radio K.A.O.S.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_K.A.O.S.

The album reached # 50 in the US chart


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## backwoods (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## basco (Nov 19, 2016)

can ya hear me knocking









super stupid









magic carpet ride









the pusherman


----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Folterknecht (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## backwoods (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Scott (Nov 21, 2016)

OMG, somebody else knows who Arthur Brown is. lol


----------



## backwoods (Nov 22, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## peche (Nov 23, 2016)

Blaze it


----------



## backwoods (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## backwoods (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## backwoods (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Jetster (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## backwoods (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## backwoods (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## backwoods (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## stinger608 (Dec 17, 2016)

*This first song, I just flat can't hear it without thinking of "Predator"

"Bunch of slack-jawed fagots around here, this shit will make a sexual Tyrannosaurus!" *











*Now, let's have some driving songs! 


*


----------



## backwoods (Dec 17, 2016)

TIME TO PUSH IT TO THE RED LINE!!!!


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 17, 2016)

Sweet Melissa


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 17, 2016)

April Wine - Just Between You and Me


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 17, 2016)

Bad Company - Deal With the Preacher


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 17, 2016)

Boston - More Than a Feeling


----------



## Bert63 (Dec 17, 2016)

Bruce - Thunder Road


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 17, 2016)

Dat opening riff ...












Spoiler: DnB flavor


----------



## 64K (Dec 17, 2016)




----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 19, 2016)

BiggieShady said:


> Dat opening riff ...


The whole lead track is awesome. 
Power chord heaven.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 20, 2016)

Mr.Scott said:


> The whole lead track is awesome.
> Power chord heaven.


And you already posted it before ... ah, it can't be avoided by now .... I even posted same song twice myself 

... but there is one classic rock tune dear to me that's somehow yet not posted:


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 20, 2016)

some tracks are just good enough to post   >>>>and some are good enough to post again and again 
Just remember some people do not go through the thread they just look at the last few posts
( and that is a piss off if its a technical thread )


----------



## backwoods (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## backwoods (Dec 24, 2016)

....Merry Christmas....


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 24, 2016)

Sad news Status Quo loose band member










*Rick Parfitt Jamming* RIP


----------



## 64K (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Dec 26, 2016)

Excellent movie btw (Apocalypse Now) Marlon Brando was great in this movie.


----------



## 64K (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Beastie (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Dec 26, 2016)

I miss the simple times when Rock was Rock


----------



## backwoods (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## backwoods (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## backwoods (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Dec 29, 2016)

Pretty good movie btw (Platoon)










 (Rolling Stones)


----------



## 64K (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 30, 2016)

This is better than my music club.  I changed the name after some people got mad about the no tech or dub thing.

Does this club also include folk music like James Taylor?


----------



## 64K (Dec 30, 2016)

hertz9753 said:


> This is better than my music club.  I changed the name after some people got mad about the no tech or dub thing.
> 
> Does this club also include folk music like James Taylor?



Yes. Soft Rock is welcome.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 30, 2016)

Back to the war theme.


----------



## BiggieShady (Dec 30, 2016)

Santana










Dire Straits










and some older stuff










even older, almost not rock but rockin'










well known instrumental


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 30, 2016)

Love Santo & Jonny. 
Obviously I'm not the only old guy here.
Caravan was good too.










Another popular instrumental from the same era, if you don't mind.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Dec 30, 2016)

Last timeless classic from me in this thread, then back to normal.

This guy was the king of rock and roll, not Elvis.


----------



## backwoods (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## 64K (Dec 31, 2016)

We have some unruly members here at times.


----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 31, 2016)

Fire And Rain was written about a person that James met in treatment.










I watched that special on TV and it made me cry.


----------



## backwoods (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## hertz9753 (Dec 31, 2016)

When you do a cover you have to right.


----------



## 64K (Dec 31, 2016)

Van Halen? Is that what passes for Classic Rock these days?


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 31, 2016)

from an Above post it seems Spongebob has made it in as classic Rock


----------



## 64K (Dec 31, 2016)

Well....the dude abides. Iv'e endured a Hell-Witch marriage Demon-Spawned Bitch From the seven corners of hell and all the damnation so I guess I can endure this as well.


----------



## 64K (Dec 31, 2016)

Well, what the fuck now


----------



## backwoods (Dec 31, 2016)

64K said:


> Van Halen? Is that what passes for Classic Rock these days?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classic_rock


----------



## dorsetknob (Dec 31, 2016)

one Year ends another begins


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 1, 2017)

Those guy's looked at the bass player like he was James Young in his fancy suit.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 1, 2017)

Why is this song not more known of? One of the truly epic instrumentals from the 70'ties.










Don't know if this has been posted already or not. If it has, well, just shut up and enjoy it again.


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## 64K (Jan 1, 2017)

backwoods said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classic_rock



When I started this thread I thought about posting that wiki list

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_classic_rock_songs

I know Van Halen qualifies. David Lee Roth shrieks like an old hag though.


----------



## backwoods (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 2, 2017)

Many bands have covered the songs Joan wrote.


----------



## 64K (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## 64K (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 8, 2017)

Collective Soul had two brothers raise with out rock music in the house.  Those guys kicked butt when they left the house.










Lzzy Hale was born to be a rocker.  It's @DarthBaggins fault for that song, but it is good.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 9, 2017)

She is such a nice person until she starts singing.  I love her voice because she can sing everything.  Don't tell me I'm doing a double post.


----------



## 64K (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Scott (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## Jetster (Jan 14, 2017)

I prefer Fleetwood Mac's older stuff



















A little trivia: Peter Greens Les Paul,  The instrument sold for more than $2 million when it was auctioned in 2006. Gary Moore bought the guitar from Green for a few hundred bucks and a Gibson SG


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## backwoods (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## Tatty_One (Jan 15, 2017)

I have not looked through the thread to see if this one has been already  been posted, I should stress I am not a fan of Rock in any shape or form but after watching the 2012 Movie "Battleship" I have been hooked on this one AC/DC track ever since .........................


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 18, 2017)

Those clothes are Miami Vice meets the Brady Bunch.


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 21, 2017)

I remember when UB40 recorded Neil Diamonds "Red Red Wine".


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 22, 2017)

Some amazing tunes!!!!!!


----------



## hertz9753 (Jan 22, 2017)

Have any of you been forced to go to an event that didn't want to attend?  Opera singer has you covered.


----------



## BiggieShady (Jan 22, 2017)

Too bad this band isn't real (it's from a movie which name I've forgotten)










...  some japanese hard rock from '75


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jan 22, 2017)

BiggieShady said:


> Too bad this band isn't real (it's from a movie which name I've forgotten)



Movie was 'Almost Famous'. Had a good soundtrack.


----------



## Beastie (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## basco (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Feb 5, 2017)

Black Sabbath, the band credited with inventing heavy metal music, have played their last concert.

The two-hour gig at the NEC Arena in their home city of Birmingham saw the rock veterans play 15 songs ending with their first hit, Paranoid.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-38871686



and the house where they, and many other rock legends recorded many classics, is up for sale. Its just up the road from here.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-west-wales-38858022








oddly it was in the exact same area that saw the biggest LSD syndicate  ever busted in the UK....."Operation Julie"
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Julie


----------



## Mr.Scott (Feb 5, 2017)

I was fortunate enough to see them a dozen times in my life. Some of the best shows I've ever been to.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 5, 2017)

All things must come to an end I guess! Sabbath was an icon for many years.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## Beastie (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 6, 2017)

Tatty_One said:


> I should stress I am not a fan of Rock in any shape or form


"Sad sign of a youth that was not misspent"


----------



## BiggieShady (Feb 8, 2017)

Regional classic rock


----------



## backwoods (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 10, 2017)

That one has the hair blowing.


----------



## hertz9753 (Feb 11, 2017)

I thought this was the classic rock club.










Who is Daryl?  He's that Hall & Oates guy.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Scott (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 20, 2017)

Dreams of milk and honey
Settles for Milk and Alcohol


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## FreedomEclipse (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## backwoods (Feb 25, 2017)

RIP...


----------



## dorsetknob (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Scott (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## backwoods (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## backwoods (Mar 7, 2017)

RIP...


----------



## Beastie (Mar 10, 2017)

Yeah ok it is more a soul track but if Albert doesnt get a free pass IDK who does.


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2017)

Please move this club here: http://www.generalnonsense.net/

TPU is for tech, PC and gaming.

Thanks for your understanding.


----------

